# Fuck corporate America



## Popsicle (Nov 11, 2017)

I've learned that while having a job six months out of the year making 2k a week if not 3k sucks . I left corporate America behind years ago . The hey I see it I buy it and own it mentality . When I sprawl out next to my doggo on a high ball screaming into the night ? What the hecks better than that ? ( Insert answer here ) . I've had everything I ever wanted and got bored with it. My family was rich ( mom was a gold digging whore ). My best friend at the age 12 was a wino/train rider living in the woods next to our million dollar home. . I know now I learned allot from him. My first sip of Thunderbird was at 12 and night train. 

Corporate America sucks and so does the people who run it with ill intensions . This is why I hopped my first train at 14 and never looked back besides having over 200k in 401 k built up working time to time for the ( yes I'm not gonna reveal this ) but fuck come on are we going to continue to take this bullshit off this elite scum ? This is not a thing for most to endure! FACT. If people think it's cool to wear bibs and sew patches on themselves what are we becoming ? Are we doomed as humans ? 

Other questions are who dislikes the ill run government? 


I mean after all this is why this site exist right ? People got tired of the bullshit or life at home ? There is allot of questions here I know but I want to see a response as to why you gave in and tossed your head to the wind ?


----------



## rooster831 (Nov 11, 2017)

Popsicle said:


> I mean after all this is why this site exist right ?



i was under the impression it's here so matt can get free burritos


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 11, 2017)

rooster831 said:


> i was under the impression it's here so matt can get free burritos




Spanged burritos are better ! As long as pooch don't crop dust the sleeping bag


----------



## rooster831 (Nov 11, 2017)

Popsicle said:


> Spanged burritos are better ! As long as pooch don't crop dust the sleeping bag



i saw a dog do that to his owner after he got into some ethiopian food, got two people actually

not pretty, real shitty

the scene reminded me of the mess corporate america has made of the world


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 12, 2017)

Famous words from a famous movie: "You know this used to be one helluva country! I can't understand what's gone wrong with it."


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 13, 2017)

quad8 said:


> Famous words from a famous movie: "You know this used to be one helluva country! I can't understand what's gone wrong with it."


Fuck you got that right


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 14, 2017)

quad8 said:


> Famous words from a famous movie: "You know this used to be one helluva country! I can't understand what's gone wrong with it."


Easy Riders!


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 14, 2017)

FUCK THE SYSTEM FUCK THE MAN AND FUCK UNCLE SAM MAN! FUCK YEAH FUCK YEAH HELL YEAH FUCK YEAH!!!!
having grown up in a small Idaho town my perception of the world its workings, reasoning's and the people in it was warped. having grown up in the opposite than you @Popsicle, where we had enough to get by. but not always having enough ie power, water, food... I watched my parents struggle continuously all my life barley staying above water... I never knew how people could work so hard and gain so little. it was a struggle I had for quite a long time. society never made sense to me. the Machine seemed broken to me. gears and cogs turning in ways that are counter productive to the greater good of the people, but rather designed in a way to suppress and enslave.... it took me a tough path of addiction and searching to finally realize I was not the problem, rather society, Government (and the people controlling the worlds governments " Rothschild's and others" ) and Corporate Devils that make up the lies that they feed our nations children in schools.... FUCK THAT!!! FREEDOME? THE ONLY FREEDOME YOU HAVE IS FREE WILL. so here I am looking for a way to exist in a world dominated by corporate rule and power.... trying to free myself from the Incorporated slave Doctrine my parents were tricked into signing at my birth.


----------



## kecleon (Nov 14, 2017)

I maybe don't understand (high possibility l but did you say you had 200k when you were 14?

As much as I hate err "the system" I'm evidently happy to live off it like getting food and supplies.

I wish we never got out the stone age but don't know what i can do about that. I just think everything's fucked so stay away from it as much as I can. Humans have bad nature, we got too smart for our own good.


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 14, 2017)

charmander said:


> I maybe don't understand (high possibility l but did you say you had 200k when you were 14?
> 
> As much as I hate err "the system" I'm evidently happy to live off it like getting food and supplies.
> 
> I wish we never got out the stone age but don't know what i can do about that. I just think everything's fucked so stay away from it as much as I can. Humans have bad nature, we got too smart for our own good.




Nope 200k from working since the age 16 my bad on permit and then 18 to 38 off and on very good jobs . My bad


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 14, 2017)

Silas Brand said:


> FUCK THE SYSTEM FUCK THE MAN AND FUCK UNCLE SAM MAN! FUCK YEAH FUCK YEAH HELL YEAH FUCK YEAH!!!!
> having grown up in a small Idaho town my perception of the world its workings, reasoning's and the people in it was warped. having grown up in the opposite than you @Popsicle, where we had enough to get by. but not always having enough ie power, water, food... I watched my parents struggle continuously all my life barley staying above water... I never knew how people could work so hard and gain so little. it was a struggle I had for quite a long time. society never made sense to me. the Machine seemed broken to me. gears and cogs turning in ways that are counter productive to the greater good of the people, but rather designed in a way to suppress and enslave.... it took me a tough path of addiction and searching to finally realize I was not the problem, rather society, Government (and the people controlling the worlds governments " Rothschild's and others" ) and Corporate Devils that make up the lies that they feed our nations children in schools.... FUCK THAT!!! FREEDOME? THE ONLY FREEDOME YOU HAVE IS FREE WILL. so here I am looking for a way to exist in a world dominated by corporate rule and power.... trying to free myself from the Incorporated slave Doctrine my parents were tricked into signing at my birth.


I lived in Idaho 10 years Atlanta Idaho . Very familier with Idaho


----------

